# ReiserFS czy ext3? Ile swapu?

## DamianK

Co sądzicie o tym żeby zrobić sobie partycje:

/usr

/

/home

Bo jeśli zaszła by potrzeba zrobienia na nowo Gentoo to zrobiłbym tylko na nowo / .

Wiem że /home można, ale czy /usr można. Jeśli miałbym np. Gentoo 2006.0 i bym sobie zemergował np. lynxa i bym na nowo wgrał Gentoo 2006.1 który miałby jakieś biblioteki nowsze to czy stare programy z /usr ruszą?

Na jaki system plików zrobić? Bo słyszałem że na dużo małych plików to ReiserFS a na duże pliki ext3, czyli wychodziłoby że na /home ext3 a na /usr i / ReiserFS

Aha, co jest lepsze ReiserFS czy Reiser4 (wiem że Reiser4 jest nowszy ale jak jest ze stabilnością bo to stosunkowo nowy FS, prawda?)

PozdrawiamLast edited by DamianK on Mon May 22, 2006 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aktyn

 *DamianK wrote:*   

> Co sądzicie o tym żeby zrobić sobie partycje:
> 
> /usr
> 
> /
> ...

 

A skąd wiesz że zajdzie porzeba / a /usr nie? Poczytaj forum tu jest masa rżónych rzeczy np.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3184282.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3291030.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3032540.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2119033.html

 :Smile: 

W zasadzie to zrób jak bardziej tobie pasuje. Niekoniecznie możemy sądzić dobrze, na początek może być.

----------

## DamianK

No bo w /usr są przechowywane programy i niektóre biblioteki prawda? I czy będzie kłopot jak będe chciał na nowo postawić system to chyba będe musiał skasować /usr/portage ?

EDIT:

Namieszaliście mi w końcu w głowie tymi linkami.

Co sądzicie o 

/home - ext3 - 2GB

/ - ext3 - 8GB

swap - swap - 2GB

Sprawdziłem już exta kilka razy i mnie jeszcze nie zawiódł(1 na Mandrake'u 10, 1 na Fedorze Core 4 i raz na Gentoo 2006.0 AMD64 miałem i mnie jeszcze nigdy nie zawiódł!). Sądze że wszystkie dystrybucje Linuksa które miałem stosunkowo wolno się włączają w porównaniu np. do systemów Microsoft. Czy zmiana rodzaju partycji wpłynie mocno na szybkość wczytywania?

Możecie zaproponować mi jakieś układy partycji - jak wy byście chcieli, tylko nie róbcie takich układów że każdy katalog w / będzie miał swoją partycję.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

DamianK, czy nie lepiej po prostu zrobić sobie pożadny backup? Przywrócenie systemu zajmie Ci to dużo mniej czasu niż jego reinstalacja, a dzieląc partycję, niepotrzebnie tworzysz sobie dodatkowe ograniczenia (w stylu: na jednej i na drugiej partycji jest za mało miejsca na coś). Wydaje mi się, że byłoby to dużo wygodniejsze wyjście.   :Smile: 

---Edit:---

 *DamianK wrote:*   

> wszystkie dystrybucje Linuksa które miałem stosunkowo wolno się włączają w porównaniu np. do systemów Microsoft.

 DMA włączyłeś? Nie uruchamiasz usług z których nie korzystasz?

Ja osobiście polecam ReiserFS - ale to raczej subiektywne - po prostu mu ufam.  :Wink: 

----------

## DamianK

No tak, całkiem niezły pomysł!!

Ale chciałbym mieć chociaż /home na innej partycji aby po przywróceniu systemu mieć pulpit, ustawienia itp.

Czym zrobić backup, ghostem? Czy jeśli przywrócę backup to za każdym razem będe musiał odpalać z Gentoo płyty live podpinać chrootem partycję na której został zapisany backup i przywracać gruba? Teraz jestem już zdecydowane, ale co wybrać na FS ??

Edit:

Hmm, myślałem że w jądrze standardowo jest włączona obsługa DMA. Usługi które były zbędne wyłączałem.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mój osobisty sposób na backup to jakieś fajniutkie LiveCD i polecenie tar - poprostu sobie pakuję Gentoo do archiwum i po sprawie. Później w razie potrzeby znowu odpalam LiveCD, rozpakowuję i mam (na szczęście już na tyle umiem naprawiać to co spierdzielę, że zdarza mi się to coraz rzadziej  :Wink:  ).  :Very Happy: 

 *DamianK wrote:*   

> Czy jeśli przywrócę backup to za każdym razem będe musiał odpalać z Gentoo płyty live podpinać chrootem partycję na której został zapisany backup i przywracać gruba?

 Będziesz musiał po przywróceniu systemu, chrootować się na niego i, tak, przywrócić gruba (lub lilo). Nie zapisuj backapu na tej samej partycji, na której masz system!  :Smile: 

A o fsach poczytaj sobie poprostu - ja na podstawie różnych lektur i opini znajomych doszedłem do wniosku, że chcę Reisera.

----------

## totencham

 *DamianK wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Co sądzicie o 
> 
> /home - ext3 - 2GB
> ...

 

Aż 2 GB na swapa? Kiedyś mówiono, że objętość_swapu = 2*ilość_ramu, ale obecnie imo nie ma co przeznaczać na ten cel więcej jak 0.5GB, a reszte najlepiej przeznaczyć na home'a.

8GB na / dla mnie to by było akurat (mam sporo poinstalowane i / zajmuje mi 6.7 GB + portage 2.4 GB na osobnej partycji = 8.1 GB), ale żeby wiedzieć ile miejsca potrzebujesz po prostu wykonaj 

```
du -sch
```

 na odpowiednich katalogach  :Smile: 

/home z koleji to sprawa dość prywatna, ale 2 GB to, rzekłbym, spartańsko mało  :Smile: 

----------

## zeppelin_II

8 gb na / to troche duzo, ale zealezy co bedziesz z takim systemem robil, moj zajmuje 2.5 gb wraz z kilkoma molochami (xorg, openoffice itp.) ale nie korszystam z duzego srodowiska graficznego w stylu kde czy gnome. Z koleii 2gb na home to za malo, chyba ze masz jakis inny dysk/partycje na dane, jesli tak i na /home chcesz trzymac tylko konfigi programow to wystarczy ponize 1gb. Jak joz mowil przedmowca 2gb na swap to stanowczo za duzo i i tak tego nie wykorzystasz raczej. Ja mam swap 1gb ale to z tego powodu ze na czas kompilacji montuje /var/tmp/portage w ramie, co troche przyspiesza ten proces.

----------

## DamianK

No tylko że ja mam tylko 512MB Ramu. 2GB homeu spoooooooooooookojnie wystarczy gdyż Gentoo będzie służyć mi do nauki ogólnie środowska bash, xorg, więc głównie będą się tam tarballe pokazywać, a nie jakieś zdjęcia czy coś. A jak już będe potrzebował to podmontuje sobie VFATA 100GB

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *DamianK wrote:*   

> No tylko że ja mam tylko 512MB Ramu.

 To naprawdę dużo - nie popadaj w paranoję.  :Razz: 

----------

## DamianK

No to ile swapu? Bo chce żeby mi system szybko chodził, nie żałuje sobie miejsca

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moim zdaniem najrozsądniej to około 500MB - przypuszczam, że i tego nie wykorzystasz. No chyba, że zamierzasz jakieś kosmiczny soft na tym odpalać...  :Razz: 

----------

## aqu

generalnie to zalecane jest 2xram ale skoro to tylko do nauki to starczy (tak jak pisal przedmowca) ok 500Mb

----------

## Kurt Steiner

aqu, ale czy w regółce swap=2 * ram nie dostrzegasz pewnej niekonsekwencji? Jak mam 256 MB RAMu to pownienem mieć 512 swapu, jak 1 GB to 2, jak 8 to 16... a przecież RAM dokupujemy właśnie po to, żeby zminimalizować ilość odwołań do dysku. Rozumiem, że zdarza się, że mamy 4 GB ramu, a swapu 16 GB (i dobrze znam takie sytuacje osobiście), ale to są sytuacje które się nie występują na komputerach domowych.

----------

## piotruspan

a czy ta stara regułka swap=2*ram to nie dotyczyła systemu na W ?

gdzieś wyczytałem, że jak dasz 2G swapu to system będzie wolniejszy niż przy 512M

daj max 512, wystarczy  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> gdzieś wyczytałem, że jak dasz 2G swapu to system będzie wolniejszy niż przy 512M

 a niby "dlaczemu"?  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

@DamianK: można prosić o zmianę tytułu na bardziej czytelny i streszczający problem?

EDIT:

@DamianK: jeśli myślisz, że zmianą systemu plików zrobisz z komputera rakietę, to naprawde minąłeś się z powołaniem i spóźniłeś o jakiś rok. To właśnie wtedy wszyscy ricerzy zaczęli wymierać na forum śmiercią naturalną.

Ogólnie: jeśli chodzi o ilość swapu:

```
raczkow@pooh ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        496          7          0          1        224

-/+ buffers/cache:        270        233

Swap:          243        119        123
```

To z mojej stacji roboczej w pracy, dane w MB. Bieżący uptime to 8 dni. Widać że 256 MB swapa wykorzystane jest w połowie. Tak więc więcej niż 512 MB swapa do domowego peceta o typowych zastosowaniach (www, poczta, office, muzyka, 20 konsol z sesjami ssh) mija się z celem. A najlepiej sprawdzić ile nam potrzeba swapa doświadczalnie. Mi, jak widać, wystarcza 256 MB.

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

> a niby "dlaczemu"?

 

tego nie wiem  :Smile:  może temu kto o tym pisał chodziło o to, że system musi w jakiś sposób obsłużyć te 2G ramu niepotrzebnie zużywając na to jakieś zasoby (czego ?) ?

napewno na desktopie będzie to tylko marnotrawstwo miejsca na dysku  :Smile: 

----------

## dotmod

Kolega DamianK nadmienił że używa AMD64 a w tym wypadku ram 512 MB to wcale nie jest bardzo dużo. Taki Firefox w extremalnych przypadkach potrafi zmasakrować na tej architekturze nawet 1 GB swap

----------

